# Ersatz für Et200Eco?



## Sinix (11 April 2011)

Hallo,

wir suchen gerade eine elegante Lösung 6 Taster und Leuchtmelder aus 2 Bedienteilen im Feld auf den Profibus zu bringen.
Die ET200Eco und ähnliche haben den Nachteil das ich die 2 zwölfadrigen Leitungen aus den Bedienteilen auf die Stecker aufsplitten müsste.
Die murr Cube67 als Idee hat aber den Nachteil das eine zusätzliche Kopfbaugruppe nötig ist. Ein Key Panel Siemens PP7 passt nicht ins Gesamtkonzept.

Habt Ihr noch Ideen/Erfahrungen?

Gruß MK


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 April 2011)

.... eventuell WinBloc DP-16DI-P/16DO/0,5A-PK-ECO von Microinnovation.

mfG Jan


----------



## Sinix (11 April 2011)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> .... eventuell WinBloc DP-16DI-P/16DO/0,5A-PK-ECO von Microinnovation.
> 
> mfG Jan



Das geht in die richtige Richtung, Danke.
Hast du Erfahrung damit, wie tauglich ist der WinBloc im Feldeinsatz?

MfG


----------



## profichip (11 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch Ideen/Erfahrungen?



Das System 100V von VIPA: Da gibts ein kleines Modul was die PROFIbus-Anbindung macht mit je 8 digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen. Einfach und simpel.

-- Frank


----------



## Mr.Spok (12 April 2011)

Hallo Mäuseklavier,

leider habe ich ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz des WinBloc-Eco. Habe mich, als Bedarf bestand dann für ein WAGO 750 System mit Profibus-Kopf entscheiben, da modular erweiterbar.

mfG Jan


----------



## the_elk (15 April 2011)

Hi,
wir haben die WinBloc-Eco-Module seit gut 10 Jahren im Einsatz. Bisher keine nennenswerten Zwischenfälle.

Gruß
the_elk


----------

